# Flow NXT Bindings



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just ordered these puppies the other day. Should be here by Saturday! I'll let you know!


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

I have the 09s NXT ATs on my freeride/powder board and I just purchased some 10 NXT AT FSE for my park board, LOVE EM!

If you've used flows before and liked them, then you'll like the NXTs. The NXT line is one of their upper tier lines and are alot better then they're lower end stuff. General consensus on this forum is that if your gonna get flows then get the NXT line.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*NXTs*

Ridden them for years. They're sweet.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I have to 2008 versions and I was pleased with them. The snap lock on the back has been replaced (stripped out) but other than that, great bindings.


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

Just got the '10 AT FSE and set them up. They're much more annoying to set up then the 09 ATs.

Took me roughly 45 mins to an hour to get everything set up the way I wanted. On the 09s to move the highback/cable forward and aft you just had to loosen two screws and slide the whole assembly. On the 10's you have to undo 6 screws and move them to another set of drilled holes along with their matching plastic washers which are unidirectional. (This was probably done to save weight as its only annoying this one time I want to set them up).

The fact that there are only two Jr ratchets instead of four mini ratchets provide a more constant feel if you ever do undo the ratchets and is faster to set them up then the four minis. However with the four mini ratchets it was very simple to remove the entire power strap which made adjusting the bindings much easier to do.

The ratchets are simpler to use then the mini ratchets out of the box. After having the 09s for over a year I've figured out how they work but when I was new there were times when i struggled to loosen them.

If anyones interested I can post a review on sunday of how the 09 NXT ATs compare to the 10 NXT AT FSE when ridden back to back. Won't be a direct comparison thou as the FSE are mounted to a Evo-R and the ATs are on a Heritage. I'm also assuming that Sat morning will be powdery and after lunch when the powders been tracked out I'm going to hit up the park.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Weird, I have the 2010 NXT AT-SE's and on those you only have to loosen two screws to adjust the high back forward/backwards. Its the easiest Flow binding I have ever set up. The cable automatically adjusts and you only need to move it if you make large adjustments to the high back. At least that is what the manual says. I moved my highback only 1/2" forward and just left the cable alone.

The AT-SE and AT-FSE look identical? How far did you move your high back that you had to adjust the cable?


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been riding my '10 ATSE's for roughly 3 months now and they rock.


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

> The AT-SE and AT-FSE look identical? How far did you move your high back that you had to adjust the cable?


They're not.




















You see on the ATs there that trapezoid assembly thing, the FSEs don't have that. That is why you can see where the wire attaches to the bottom of the binding on the FSEs. I just moved everything up one hole.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

These are actually the ATSE's for reference, The one posted above is just the AT. However, what the AT and the ATSE both have the cover that Jedi is talkin about.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

There is no AT-FSE. It is the NXT-FSE. I love mine, but I didn't have to adjust any of that stuff. I'm guessing you have one of those "in-between" boot sizes. You probably could have gotten away with going one binding size lower and not had to adjust it as much. If your toe/heel hang was a little over, you could also have pulled out the toe and heel beds further.

Either way, that type of set up is expected to take time. All I had to do with mine was adjust the forward lean (I like lean ) and strap in. Took all of 5 minutes to set up for me.

As for the performance, I know you'll love them. They are lighter than the ATSE and have better padding in the footbed.

As for the stiffness conundrum, I finally figured out that the ATSE and FSE have the same flex rating. It's just the difference of weight and padding.


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

Ya, I thought I was in love with the 09 NXTs but the FSEs are everything that I thought flows were going to be. Feels more responsive then the ATs and fits better. Also with the FSEs I can have the bindings at my desired tightness and still strap in on the go. Granted this may just be because my NXTs aren't set up optimally.

And I have a size 8 boot so with med or large I'd have to adjust but my NXTs are large so thats wut I went with.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

JediMindGamez said:


> Ya, I thought I was in love with the 09 NXTs but the FSEs are everything that I thought flows were going to be. Feels more responsive then the ATs and fits better. Also with the FSEs I can have the bindings at my desired tightness and still strap in on the go. Granted this may just be because my NXTs aren't set up optimally.
> 
> And I have a size 8 boot so with med or large I'd have to adjust but my NXTs are large so thats wut I went with.


IMO, you can't compare the 2009 line to the 2010 line let alone the SE line not to mention you had too big of a binding with the 2009's to start. Having too big of a binding will of course make them feel less responsive and not fit as well as a proper sized one.


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

Why can't you compare the two lines??? Both roughly the same price range and use alot of the same technology. I think it makes prefect sense to compare the two bindings especially if someone were reading this wondering if they should pick up a heavily discounted 09 vs an 10.

Also the 09 is the same size as 10. If it was too large then I should easily be able to strap in on the go which i can do with the 10.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

JediMindGamez said:


> Why can't you compare the two lines??? Both roughly the same price range and use alot of the same technology. I think it makes prefect sense to compare the two bindings especially if someone were reading this wondering if they should pick up a heavily discounted 09 vs an 10.
> 
> Also the 09 is the same size as 10. If it was too large then I should easily be able to strap in on the go which i can do with the 10.


My bad on the sizes, I read and posted from my phone and I thought you said you rode size lg bindings last year with your size 8 boot and bought a medium this year and it fit better. 

As for the comparison, I'm talking about comparing '09 to '10 SE. It's hard to compare them to eachother because they use a different ratchet system and adjustments than the '09 line and have revisions made to them along with them being lighter (not that that's a big factor but still is a factor non-the-less). 

As for if I were to purchase a '09 or '10 binding right now, I would splurge a little and buy the now heavily discounted ATSE's or the FSE's. They can be had from $130-$150 now new.


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> As for the stiffness conundrum, I finally figured out that the ATSE and FSE have the same flex rating. It's just the difference of weight and padding.


FSE's actually have a flex rating of 4/5 while the ATSE's are 3.5/5. 

I'm thinking of picking up a pair of Flows for this coming season. I ride mainly off-piste, with the ocassional jump here and there, no rails. Money is not an issue.

Would appreciate any help, cheers


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Well the NXT-FRX is the big daddy as far as strength goes and has a stronger highback but only 2 ratchets (to save weight I would imagine) and has a directional power strap, not meant for switch riding.These are meant for big mountain riding, something that us aussies dont really have lol.
The NXT-AT is lighter due to its 33% glass filled highback and has 4 ratchets for better setup and has symmetrical powerstraps for switch riding.I just bought 2 sets of these and they are great for aussie conditions.
The NXT-FR is like the NXT-AT, 4 ratchets but with the directional powerstrap. Good for aussie conditions if you never want to ride switch.
The NXT-FSE is for park riding and has a stronger highback, only 2 ratchets and directional powerstrap.

So really for you I would say choose between the NXT-AT if you ride or will consider down the track riding switch or the NXT-FR if you dont think you will ever ride switch. PS I found I needed to go a size bigger than with traditional bindings. Size 11 boot = XL flow bindings


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The FSE is not really a true park binding. It is on the stiffer side of the spectrum. It is actually geared towards being an all-around beast. Meaning you can hit the park and take it all-mountain. Same with the ATSE. They both have the exact same flex rating. 4. I don't know where that other person got the 3.5 rating for the FSE. The FSE is also lighter than the ATSE.

Flow Snowboarding - NXT-FSE

BTW, the FSE was awarded Platinum Pick by snowboard magazine


----------



## COB (Mar 6, 2009)

ETM said:


> Well the NXT-FRX is the big daddy as far as strength goes and has a stronger highback but only 2 ratchets (to save weight I would imagine) and has a directional power strap, not meant for switch riding.


Is the above correct? I bought a pair of NXT-FRX bindings about a month ago when Sierra put them on sale. The bindings have 4 ratchets. And the power straps seem to be oriented the same for both feet. Could I have the wrong bindings? They came in the right box, if that means anything.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

COB said:


> Is the above correct? I bought a pair of NXT-FRX bindings about a month ago when Sierra put them on sale. The bindings have 4 ratchets. And the power straps seem to be oriented the same for both feet. Could I have the wrong bindings? They came in the right box, if that means anything.


Sound like you have 2009's, which is probably why they were on sale. Flows rarely go on sale unless they're last year's model. I have the same ones, with 4 ratchets. But the power straps are directional, so I'm not sure what to tell you. Maybe you just know what you're looking at :dunno:

BTW, the FRX's are sweet. Definitely stiff. I have 'em mounted to a Never Summer Titan...it makes for an insane fast ride, but it demands your attention. The response from those bindings is instant, no room to fuck up or you're goin' down!


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

So which of the flow bindings are the upper end park bindings? like which nxt's?


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Quick question for the Flow users (I am a K2 CTX user).

A friend of mine just bought a Burton Board with the Channel mounting system. She was thinking about using step in bindings. I did some research for her and I found the FLOW ICS discs but they mention only to be used for FLITE, M and H series. Does Flow make a disc for the NXT bindings?

I can't find anything for K2 ICS discs.

Regards


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

209Cali said:


> So which of the flow bindings are the upper end park bindings? like which nxt's?


FSE........


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Cavman said:


> Quick question for the Flow users (I am a K2 CTX user).
> 
> A friend of mine just bought a Burton Board with the Channel mounting system. She was thinking about using step in bindings. I did some research for her and I found the FLOW ICS discs but they mention only to be used for FLITE, M and H series. Does Flow make a disc for the NXT bindings?
> 
> ...


Flow customer service is top notch. Call and ask. They're the only ones who would give you an answer you can actually rely on.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Flow customer service is top notch. Call and ask. They're the only ones who would give you an answer you can actually rely on.


What? Am I chopped liver?


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

Leo said:


> What?


You are the fixit man.

Case in point -- I have a set of M9s that I am really enjoying. But I noticed that the main highback position adjustment is loose on one side, so the highback can move forward and back a little when it should be locked in position.

Must be loose? Nope. Screwed together tight, but the plastic toothed washer is not making firm contact with the teeth on the binding.

So what's up? Incorrectly assembled at the factory, due to a manufacturing defect on part 65, the square-ended "bolt" and part 63, the square-holed washer: the hole in the washer is too small for the bolt.

Anyhow, 3 mins with a needle-file had everything fixed and all is well. I still love the bindings, but it's 3 minutes I think I shouldn't have had to spend.



Leo said:


> Am I chopped liver?


So you're going to fix this, right?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I started messing around with mine and I love the binding but I tell you from a newbie stand-point the directions suck. I did go to the site and watch the videos which helped. One thing that they should have pointed out on the "atse'S" is that the ratchets are off set. Meaning there is a small slot that will allow you to adjust one click at a time rather than the 4-5 when you ratchet it and lock it down in one motion.

The directions say lock the high back in place to do the heel-toe overhang, the video shows it just moving up. Still think mine is not just right.

Not totally sure my boots will work either, will need to mount to the board to verify my boots work.

Again, a newbies view point and you don't learn unless you do. I may have my buddy double check my work. But liking them even though I'm fighting the newbie learning curve

-Slyder


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Gardner said:


> You are the fixit man.
> 
> Case in point -- I have a set of M9s that I am really enjoying. But I noticed that the main highback position adjustment is loose on one side, so the highback can move forward and back a little when it should be locked in position.
> 
> ...


Ahhh interesting. My buddy has '10 M9-SE's and was just telling me about how his high back adjustment would not stay in place. Luckily he rode with the back shoved all the way forward so a simple proper sized "spacer" behind to hold the bolt forward solved the issue. 

It's wierd how only the M9's have that style adjustment, my nxt atse's have seperate holes for adjustment. Maybe they were worried about strength with plastic base plate on the M9's whereas the ATSE's have a forged aluminum? Dunno but yeah design flaw for sure however he still loves em. hah


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

jputtho2 said:


> only the M9's have that style adjustment


M11s also use this mechanism, but yeah, just the M series.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Gardner said:


> You are the fixit man.
> 
> Case in point -- I have a set of M9s that I am really enjoying. But I noticed that the main highback position adjustment is loose on one side, so the highback can move forward and back a little when it should be locked in position.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha. We're talking about answering questions about Flows. Obviously I don't have the means to send you new parts which is exactly why I always tell people to ask Flow for an extra set of hardware when they get their bindings.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Leo said:


> Ha Ha Ha. We're talking about answering questions about Flows. Obviously I don't have the means to send you new parts which is exactly why I always tell people to ask Flow for an extra set of hardware when they get their bindings.


You forgot to tell them to ask for Cristian he is the shit he hooks me up when I have any problems.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Flow customer service is top notch. Call and ask. They're the only ones who would give you an answer you can actually rely on.


flows CS is excellent. i have 07 models which had their fair share of problems, seemed to be the prototype model for the nxts, but flow doesnt even ask questions when you call them, you tell em what broke, they send you the part. done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Was wondering if any1 has experience or have heard any1 rocking flor bindings with size 14 boots? I also wear 10 burton moto boots. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Heel width will be your only problem with size 14's, measure the widest part of the heel and i will let you know if theyre gonna fit or not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like 9cm or 2.5 inches


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You will fit an XL easily, your boot is actually very narrow compared to my US11 thirtytwo boot


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice had a quick qestion though being 6'2 275 and a all mountain rider, mostly free ride what woul you suggest? Atse, fxr or fse? I'm intermidiate they don't want to grow out of binding.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Either NXT-AT if you do any switch riding or NXT-FXR if you dont bearing in mind that the NXT-FXR are the stiffest of the lot.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

adam78k said:


> Was wondering if any1 has experience or have heard any1 rocking flor bindings with size 14 boots? I also wear 10 burton moto boots. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Yeah, me. XL will work.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

adam78k said:


> Nice had a quick qestion though being 6'2 275 and a all mountain rider, mostly free ride what woul you suggest? Atse, fxr or fse? I'm intermidiate they don't want to grow out of binding.


ATSE or FSE. You can pretty much pick based on color. Make a mental note that the FSEs are lighter and have aluminum heel cups.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

adam78k said:


> Was wondering if any1 has experience or have heard any1 rocking flor bindings with size 14 boots? I also wear 10 burton moto boots. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


My buddy has '10 Flow M9-SE's in XL and he wears size 14's. Loves them too.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wear a 12 and ride flows. Love them. Very comfortable. I'm 6' 290 and never had an issue. I wave 4 boards and 3 have flow. 1 has Burton regular bindings. The only time I like regular bindings is when the powder is deep and your stuck. The heel can be hard to release. My next set of bindings will be k2 cinch. Best of both worlds.


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Flow customer service is top notch.


I would have to disagree with this, simply because of my own experiences.

January 2010: Up at Revelstoke on holidays, riding a pair of 2009 Team's from Sierra (wicked deal imo) when the hardware breaks while riding. I was aware of the hardware issue and had contacted Flow for hardware but they never returned my correspondance. Thankfully no injury and I had some spare nuts and bolts at the car.

March 2010: Up at Baker, epic conditions. Third run of the day and third run on a pair of brand new 2010 NXT AT's when the mounting disk blows up on my front foot while bombing down Sticky Wicket at close to full speed. Tweaked my knee real good, and essentially wasted a fantastic day. 

This time, I took the time to send a registered letter to Flow as I was new to the brand but felt that they should be made aware of these experiences. The hardware, not a super big deal but the mounting disk? Here is a picture of what it looked like after a skido ride down the mountain and I removed my binding (still on my boot):










That letter was received over a month ago and Flow has made no attempts to contact me. The disk itself is still covered under warranty so I expected something there, but otherwise it seems like I am being ignored. Compared to my experiences with customer service at hardgoods manufacturers of Burton, Division 23, Joyride, and Lib Tech over the past 15 years, it's not even close.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

vrecksler said:


> I would have to disagree with this, simply because of my own experiences.
> 
> January 2010: Up at Revelstoke on holidays, riding a pair of 2009 Team's from Sierra (wicked deal imo) when the hardware breaks while riding. I was aware of the hardware issue and had contacted Flow for hardware but they never returned my correspondance. Thankfully no injury and I had some spare nuts and bolts at the car.
> 
> ...


Man sorry to see that kind of breakage you need to call Flow and ask to talk to Christian he will hook you up def with whatever broke on your AT's... as far as the Team's they do not make those any more so parts are going to be few and far between I have 05/06Teams I went to Flow warehose in Feb and Christian and I had to look everywhere for some parts for me.Don't waist you time with email or letters CALL and ask for Christian.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I have Christians # and ext# at my shop I will post it up tonight.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a burton board and hate using my flow bindings on it because of the fact that I can only put 3 screws in it. I always put the double screws on the outside of the board because it makes the conection of binding to board feel super flemsy.... I mainly use my flow board or NS board that has normal binding screw holes in them.... that stupid triangle hole design scares me as I am alot bigger.... I usualy try to find unidisks that are aluminum also......


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> I have Christians # and ext# at my shop I will post it up tonight.


I would appreciate that. Or if you don't want to post it publicly, you can PM me. When it comes down to it, I prefer the Flow bindings when I am riding them (and they're not breaking) but if I can't rely on the product themselves or the people who made them I am just going to move on.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I did not find the ext# just call 949-361-5260 if he does dot answer the phone himself just ask to talk to him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

*a little help choosing a binding*

Hi , I don't uderstand to much of bindings so I will need a little help. I see many people are big fans of NXT . After reading some of the post of this forum I decide to take NXT . What I'm care about does any of them has something like few category of quality . I'm not sure but some guy told me for M series , when is bigger number it's better category, like M9 is better from M5 ( again not sure). I'm going to use my NXT a little bit of snowboarding ( still learning to ride  ) and most for snowkiting . So I'll ride the both sites and on some point maybe few jumps  I don't want 2010 models if it possible some 2009 or 2008 if they are good of course, cause I don't want to spent to much money for something which I'm still learning and for next year or two I won't be able to make the difference be twin the 2008-2009-2010 years models. Thanks for helping me


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

*non-Flow boots with NXTs*

Hi! Anybody used non-Flow boots with Flow bindings? I've bought '10 NXTs (size LG) and my old 32s (11) don't fit - too wide. Maybe there are other boots that can cause problems? And what ones will fit? Unfortunately, i have no chance to try them with my bindings, so the only thing i can do is to guess


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't tell you if your specific boot brand fits or not, but I can tell you the brand that have worked for me.

Burton and Ride. These two brands have worked well with my various Flows. I currently have the 2010 NTX-FSE with a pair of 2008 Burton TWC boot.

For the most part, Flows are universal with boots. Seems like you found one of the rare exceptions.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I think you haven't adjusted the boot properly. 32's are kinda big boots, but a size 11 should fit in a large NXT binding. I wear size 12 Flow The One boots with XLg NXT FRX bindings, and the first time I put the boot in, I was shocked that it didn't fit...but there was plenty of room around the boot on the baseplate. Turns out that by letting out the power strap (maybe reclining the forward lean a bit, too) there was plenty of room to slip my foot in, and it still fit nice and snug once the high-back was snapped up.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I use Burton Moto boots and Burton SL-10 boots.I do not have NXT AT but I have Teams my buddy has NXT ATs he has 32 boots.I do not recomend the SL-10 boots.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

*?*



NOMAD said:


> Hi , I don't uderstand to much of bindings so I will need a little help. I see many people are big fans of NXT . After reading some of the post of this forum I decide to take NXT . What I'm care about does any of them has something like few category of quality . I'm not sure but some guy told me for M series , when is bigger number it's better category, like M9 is better from M5 ( again not sure). I'm going to use my NXT a little bit of snowboarding ( still learning to ride  ) and most for snowkiting . So I'll ride the both sites and on some point maybe few jumps  I don't want 2010 models if it possible some 2009 or 2008 if they are good of course, cause I don't want to spent to much money for something which I'm still learning and for next year or two I won't be able to make the difference be twin the 2008-2009-2010 years models. Thanks for helping me


I there no one who can help me ?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

NOMAD said:


> I there no one who can help me ?


i cant even understand your question mate.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ZIJ said:


> Hi! Anybody used non-Flow boots with Flow bindings? I've bought '10 NXTs (size LG) and my old 32s (11) don't fit - too wide. Maybe there are other boots that can cause problems? And what ones will fit? Unfortunately, i have no chance to try them with my bindings, so the only thing i can do is to guess


you need XL bindings


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

ETM said:


> i cant even understand your question mate.


I need advice about flow bindings , I guess NXT are the best. I need advice what NXT would be good for me , most of the time I'm going to use them for snow kiting ( riding in both sites and a little jumping ) and a little bit for snowboarding. But I want some of the oldest models like 2009-2008-2007, I'm still learning and can''t make a real difference be twin models of 2009 and 2010 so I need something good which will be cheaper cause is old model . And next question is , is there any categories of quality ( like better materials or weight ... something like ) or they are all good . thanks


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

:dunno:Call FLOW


----------



## rockd (Jan 29, 2013)

Gardner said:


> You are the fixit man.
> 
> Case in point -- I have a set of M9s that I am really enjoying. But I noticed that the main highback position adjustment is loose on one side, so the highback can move forward and back a little when it should be locked in position.
> 
> ...


YES! I have this same exact problem. Can you go into a little more detail on your fix? Thank you so much.


----------

